# Giant gator in Alabama



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://forteanzoology.blogspot.com/2009/06/another-alabama-alligator.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I showed the pictures to my boss (he's a hunter and is well familair with the typical size of a deer). His best guess as to size of the gator was 9-11 feet.

The picture of the alligator hanging with the guy walking behind it is an excellent example of how the position of an item relative to a camera can make it appear much larger than reality.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I checked Snopes, the story is mostly true. It was actually Georgia and the gator was 12-14 feet long.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/gatordeer.asp

Anyway everyone knows Alabama is the Crimson Tide, its the Florida Gators.


----------

